# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  X-ray eyes in the sky: New method for 3-D through-wall imaging that utilizes drones

## Sagan

From phys.org ( https://phys.org/news/2017-06-x-ray-...-method-d.html ) : 

<excerpt> 





Researchers at UC Santa Barbara professor Yasamin Mostofi's lab have  given the first demonstration of three-dimensional imaging of objects  through walls using ordinary wireless signal. The technique, which  involves two drones working in tandem, could have a variety of  applications, such as emergency search-and-rescue, archaeological  discovery and structural monitoring.  

"Our proposed approach has enabled unmanned aerial vehicles to image  details through walls in 3D with only WiFi signals," said Mostofi, a  professor of electrical and computer engineering at UCSB. "This approach  utilizes only WiFi RSSI measurements, does not require any prior  measurements in the area of interest and does not need objects to move  to be imaged." 

? 

In their experiment, two autonomous octocopters take off and fly  outside an enclosed, four-sided brick house whose interior is unknown to  the drones. While in flight, one copter continuously transmits a WiFi  signal, the received power of which is measured by the other copter for  the purpose of 3D imaging. After traversing a few proposed routes, the  copters utilize the imaging methodology developed by the researchers to  reveal the area behind the walls and generate 3D high-resolution images  of the objects inside. The 3D image closely matches the actual area. 

"High-resolution 3D imaging through walls, such as brick walls or  concrete walls, is very challenging, and the main motivation for the  proposed approach," said Chitra R. Karanam, the lead Ph.D. student on  this project. 

? 

</excerpt>

----------


## Skippy

this is a little unnerving. you dont give the human race the ability to abuse anything that can seriously be abused, or the powerful, greedy people will 110% use it for their own terrible ends. thats just a given. this guy inventing this stuff is probably excited of how much said people will pay for such a thing. 

human + power over anyone = bad. history has taught this time and time again. its going to be abused; we know this..

"High-resolution 3D imaging through walls, such as brick walls or concrete walls, is very challenging, and the main motivation for the proposed approach"

just for challenge...uhhhhhh yeah...... no. can see right thru that, bucko!

----------


## Chantellabella

I want to be that fly on the wall who can see (and hear). 

But then again, I probably don't truly want to know what's behind walls.

----------

